# Clearfork



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hit clearfork the past two days. 

I will tell you guys this.....if you are not targeting perch at this lake, you are wrong. I was 11-15 ft deep. Find the school of bigger fish and have at it. 

That's all I will say about that.

Very good past two days! I was the only one out there that i saw.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Numbers, size or both?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice man. Thanks for the tip. I'll have to get up that way. Delaware was slooow today.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

both cpk. Now if I could find a crappie in the lake i would be set. Also, I am going to try deeper next time I go.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice. I will have to see if I can get up there soon. Maybe next weekend. The weather looks like it is going to cooperate nicely.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I would wait until next weekend when it re-freezes. There was 3" of slush and water on it today.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice!!! Gonna add this to my list to hit. Maybe next Monday. I'm always down for perch!!!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't think I've ever caught perch. Maybe here or there but never in numbers.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I fished up there a few times earlier this season. Caught a ton of perch but they were all dinks. The other guys I have talked to that fish there were getting small ones also. But I know they are in there. I may give it one more shot.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Carpman are you heading back to clearfork this weekend?


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

If it's the clearfork around Ontario Ohio the creek channel by bowers road I have heard people fish around there


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I will be there monday, I have to work the weekend!


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Any areas to stay away from? For safety? I was thinkng I'd give it a shot tomorrow any info would be appropriated


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I finally found some decent sized fish at cf. I may be there Monday also


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm heading over Saturday morning


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I'm out this weekend but think I'm might head there monday too. Anyone wanna meet up let me know. I have all the gear and know how to fish, but I have never even seen this lake so any guidance would be great!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Found em. 3 man limit today. Threw back prolly 3 more limits
Mid day bite was best. Caught them on everything from plastics to wax worms, mousies and minnys
Even caught a 25 inch cat whos head just fit thru the hole. 
What a crazy day.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow nice work. Any pics?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats now that's some good eating there


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

That's awesome. I have been getting some nice crappie and gills but I haven't found the bigger perch yet.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

color me jealous


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow nice catch!!


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

you caught these at clear fork ? nice mess of fish !


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep clearfork. First time over there ice fishing to. I just studied the dnr map of the lake contours and picked a spot. Helps having a fish finder with GPS and contour lines with you to.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I hit over 100 perch today, all dinks. Didn't have minnows so I think that might of played a part of it. Taking the wife and trying again tommorow hope the from doesn't shut um off


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

fishintechnician said:


> I hit over 100 perch today, all dinks. Didn't have minnows so I think that might of played a part of it. Taking the wife and trying again tommorow hope the from doesn't shut um off


Sent you a pm about tomorrow. I'm going to pick up bait on my way up there I think they open out here at 8 so I should be there by 8:30.


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Where's the closest bait store to there ?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure if they are selling bait at the clearfork marina or not. I am going to Knox marine but just saw they open at 9.


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you I was up there fri and the appeared to be closed


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I saw your pm ill shoot you a txt and let you know how we are doing. should be able to cover some ground w a small group. I cant leave till the kids get on the bus but I should be there no later than 9. Really hoping the front doesn't mess them up. figure if I cant get it going then I can make a move over to galion for a while.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

That is an amazing pic! Looks like another planet. Nice mess of samich there


Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ill be up there before 7 today. Ill try and find you guys


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Anybody do any good?


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Are you guys catching them by the dam? Or up by the bridge on bowers road?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i was closer to to the dam than bowers but not at the dam. caught alot but mostly small


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

What on? Are there a lot of people out around the island


----------



## rimfiret (Jan 26, 2014)

went to clear fork sat. 24 perch 5 gills did not get there till 11:00 should have been there earlier I think. I've been fishing at Indian lately should have stayed in back yard prefer perch over crappie.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

How big were the perch?


----------



## rimfiret (Jan 26, 2014)

kept 24 eaters


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome! Were they fillets or fish sticks?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

[quote="chillin";1967883]Awesome! Were they fillets or fish sticks?[/quote]


Hahahahha!!


----------

